

The Chinese control the weather... - ryan
http://www.technologyreview.com/Infotech/20463/?nlid=961&a=f

======
tlrobinson
_... as well as 37,000 part-time workers--mostly peasant farmers--who are on
call to blast away at clouds with 7,113 anti-aircraft guns and 4,991 rocket
launchers._

Well, let's hope we never have to attack China...

------
sdurkin
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Popeye> This is Vietnam era tech, and
the US has used it before.

------
rms
Wish I could upvote this one, weather modification has always fascinated me. I
suspect the Chinese aren't concerned about global warming because they expect
their weather modification technology to have caught up by the global warming
is a problem. I wish the US and China would get in a weather modification
contest in the style of the old space race; it would be really good for
humanity.

